# What it is like to Move Barns. =]



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay so I went to my current barn to ride and I was reminded of whyyy im moving :roll: I get there and trash is all over the barn...I (being a good boarder and horse person in general) picked it up. Then I went to get my horse, who is allllll the way in the back corner of the pasture in the one itty bit of shade the horses have access too. Because i'm moving they already filled my pasture spot :? So there is too many horses in the pasture. All in one corner of shade...They haven't mowed the grass in forever! The actuall "grass" is under weeds. Sticky grassish weeds that gets black stuff all over the horses faces and legs. It is also incredibly hard to walk through. Doc is apperently upset cause he doesnt come to me like normal...which makes me assume someone is messing with him...again. Once I get him, you have to go through mulitple gates to get to the barn. The gates are a pain to open and close cause they are broken. I got up to the barn and tacked up. When I got to the arena I found that they haven't dragged the sand arena in FOREVER so the back part has some really deep sand and there are rocks everywhere! It was hard to ride cause I was constantly watching my footing. Also, the jumps havent been kept up well and were a pain to raise. When I finished I took him up to the barn to rinse him off. When I put him in the washrack the water took ages to cool down from beeing scorching hot. I was agrivated the whole time. Doc did good though. He is slightly out of shape but not bad. And he got all of his right leads and did a good job picking his canter up from a walk. Jumping was hard cause of the footing and it threw both of us off.


I think im going to ride tommrow morning but im not sure. I will deffantly ride tuesday cause we are going to get my tack box. And then going to buy my new locker for Moonlight =]

Untill then


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay. I didn't get to ride today cause of the heat  But I am going out to ride tommrow morning. My Mom called the BO and she had already left the barn for the day so she left a message and is going to call tommrow morning to get the moving details. She also called my new trainer. My trainer said that she talked to the BO and thinks that she will be picking us up on Friday. Also I have a lesson on Monday. I'm pretty sure that he will be settled by then but if not i'll just ride one of the lesson horses. I have to go get a ton of stuff from the tack store. Here is my list:

-MTG
-Show Sheen
-Shampoo
-Soap
-Hoof Flex
-Fly Spray
-A New Halter and Lead
-A New Set of Reins (my smart horse stepped on them :roll: )

Im very excited as the days go by. I also want to get my new locker ASAP so I can figure out what i'm putting into it at the barn. It'll give me something to do too :wink:


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay I went and rode Doc yesterday morning. I forgot camp was this week and there was a whole buncha people there. :shock: But I delt. My horse decided to let himself up this morning by opening the gate so he was standing nicely there for me.  I groomed him and his rainrot or whatever fungal stuff is on his face looks a little better and his sunscreen is deffantly better. I have been putting baby rash cream and hydrocortizone on it. I tacked up and started riding. I trotted around for a little bit and then trotted without sturrips. I practiced cantering from a walk, which for some reason he was being kind of a brat about or he was just playing around by throwing little bucks and crow hopping. It was funny actually. Then I put a pole in the middle of the ring and cantered across it in a figure eight to get his flying lead changes a little sharper. He understands the concept because he was a champion barrel racer...but he hasnt quite got it. Then I put some jumps up and warmed up. When he was warmed up I put all the jumps up to 2'6 and we did a course. He did really well. I am very excited.  I cooled him off and brought him up. I rinsed him off and cleaned him up and let him out. I have to go to the tack store today to get stuff for my move and my mom said I could get a new helment  Tommrow is Friday and I am more than estatic. :!:


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

11:14 on Thursday night...I AM SO EXCITED!!!

I went out to Moonlight today to talk to the BO and drop off the papers. We chatted for a little bit and they said I have a huge smile on the whole time :roll: I probably did. I love it there. Then we went into the ON SITE TACK STORE and looked around and everything was super expensive so we went to another tack place. I got shampoo and detangler and reins. We looked at the helments and she is going to order the one I want. The IRH one you can change the strip out  Then i came home and waited for my dad to take me to home depot. We got my box and some sponges. When I got done putting it together we realized it was missing two pieces so my dad is taking it back and exchanging it first thing in the morning tommrow. The BO is coming to pick us up at 1:00-1:30. So I'm going out at about 11 to get him all cleaned up. I came home and cleaned all my tack and polished my boots. I got a little carried away :shock: But I wore myself out. I will post tommrow with pictures!!!!!!!


----------

